# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  Winstrol Workouts

## BIGD1201

I AM TWO WEEKS INTO TAKIN MY CYCLE OF WINSTROL 50MG AND I WAS JUST WONDERING WHAT TYPE OF WORKOUT I SHOULD BE DOIN WHILE I AM ON IT??

----------


## KeyMastur

You are already 2 weeks into the cycle and are unsure what type of workout you should be doing ??

I am unsure that you should even be using any type of AS.

You should ask yourself what your goals are. If you want to get fat and sloppy, then don't work out at all - except for a bunch of 12 oz. curls. If you want to get as skinny as possible, run as much as you can, drink little water, eat little. If you want to get as big as possible, workout like a champ.

There is no set workout just because you're on the sauce. Do what you feel necessary to obtain your goals.

----------


## BIGD1201

i do work hard i just wanted to no if there is a better work out for me to do and as far as how much to take i am now takin 1cc 2 times a week i just wanted to no if thats too much or not enogh cause this is the first time i am takin AS

----------


## TheMudMan

This guy is only 18. 

2 shots a week will not do a thing for you.

----------


## ossparts

iam on winny/eq right now 
i take a shot every other day

my work out consists of light jogging every other day ( 1 hour )
and working out with heavy weighs in the evening

day 1 jogging in the morning on an empty stomach
day 2 chest and back
day 3 same as day 1
day 4 legs 
day 5 same as day 1
day 6 rest 
day 7 sholders and arms 

The above is just a part of the equation, the main figure in this equation that will make you or break you is you DIET.

If i eat 2,000 calories , I would loose fat and some muscle 
If i eat 2,500 calories , I would maintain and loose a lil fat
If i eat 3,000 calories , I would gain some muscle with a lil fat 
If i eat 4,000 calories , I would blow up both in muscle and fat 

Just cause this works for me, it wont work for you 
Iam an Endo/Meso
so If you give us your body type, your weigh, your height, age or possibly some pics, we can prob give you some good advice.

if your 18 like the bro above said, then i wont sujjest you take any roids 
if your older and would like better results i would add eq or deca in this stack.


later 
work hard

----------


## pumpseeker

BIGD, you start the cycle, then do your research? 

Why are you taking AS at age 18? You should have waited bro until you were older. Obviously, you need to do a lot of research on diet, training, and AS before you can run a successful cycle. I doubt this cycle will be very effective without that knowledge behind you. 

btw, why did you post a workout question in the steroid pic forum?

----------

